# Smoky Joes this month?



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Stopped by last night and the staff is wondering when our next herf is going to be? I tried to tell them we would show if they wore pixie and elfette uniforms. All I got from that was a smile and a wink! :tu Anybody have some dates in mind for a CS Christmas party/herf?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Fridays or Saturdays work best for me.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Stopped by last night and the staff is wondering when our next herf is going to be? I tried to tell them we would show if they wore pixie and elfette uniforms. All I got from that was a smile and a wink! :tu Anybody have some dates in mind for a CS Christmas party/herf?


I gave up smoking cigars.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I gave up smoking cigars.


:mn

So I guess tha means you will not be needing ALL those fine cigars you been collecting? :dr


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Anybody have some dates in mind for a CS Christmas party/herf?


The pixies and elfettes sound pretty good to me:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

No Herf?:bl


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I am in. Couldn't do the 22nd, but Friday the 21st would work. This weekend would also be good.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

How about this saturday night? Say around 7 pm.....:chk:cb:ss:tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I am in!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I gave up smoking cigars.


JOhn, quit lying!!! Hey guys, I will not be up there this month. I will let you know when I do come up. I want to wish all my Northwest buds a Merry Xmas/Happy Holidays!!! :cb


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Well it looks like I'm in but don't what the hell I'm going to do since I have kicked the habit.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Well it looks like I'm in but don't what the hell I'm going to do since I have kicked the habit.


Are you serious, you are kidding right? 
What is up? Brent


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Well it looks like I'm in but don't what the hell I'm going to do since I have kicked the habit.


Ok, I don't know John very well yet, but I am even starting to get a little concerned with this dialogue.

Well, I had a few tasty morsals for you from that special cigar place, I guess I will have more room to bring some Pineapple White Owls then.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Hey Jay, I think he prefers the grape blunts these days......:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Are you serious, you are kidding right?
> What is up? Brent


:r :r :r :r :r

Brent your alright in my book!!

Would have loved to have had you in our outfit in Nam....bet I could have suckered you into taking the point each morning with the promise that their was milk and cookies down the trail at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> :r :r :r :r :r
> 
> Brent your alright in my book!!
> 
> Would have loved to have had you in our outfit in Nam....bet I could have suckered you into taking the point each morning with the promise that their was milk and cookies down the trail at the end of the rainbow.


Ah why not. Point Man:tu But I am not the crazy SOB would enjoy eating the eyeballs of rabbits in desert survival school. I would proudly serve with you both in war and peace:u


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Wha happen?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Wha happen?


Charlie said the placed was booked for a private party...was outbound a few miles from home when I found out, turned around and headed back home.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

PM'ing cell phone number now. That would have been good info. I have ended up alone there the last 2 times.

I did good on the slots this time though.:tu

Are we going to try this week? I can't do Saturday, but would be in for any other night.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Tis the season for Xmas parties I guess. At least John did not drive the full 110 miles from the north. Things should slow down after the holidays. I am glad you did well on the slots.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Tis the season for Xmas parties I guess. At least John did not drive the full 110 miles from the north. Things should slow down after the holidays. I am glad you did well on the slots.


Yip, not too far for me, that would have been brutal to go 110 miles and get there and find it closed. Would have felt like:


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

If ever the Smoky Joe's is closed couldn't we head up to the Thunderbird as a backup? (not like I ever have showed up yet....:hn but I will soon enuff)

Keepin' my eye on here and one of these years my schedules going to sync with you guys.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

relaxnsmoke said:


> If ever the Smoky Joe's is closed couldn't we head up to the Thunderbird as a backup? (not like I ever have showed up yet....:hn but I will soon enuff)
> 
> Keepin' my eye on here and one of these years my schedules going to sync with you guys.


I had that in mind last night. I wouldn't mind. Joe's is a little more comfy, but Thunderbird has more cigars.

I think though with Thunderbird being so far from a freeway that might make life tougher for some that have to drive a ways.

I talked to Charlie tonight and we are hoping to rally and get one together this week some time.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Free anynight this week.....


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I need a break, 

Sorry I didn't get a chance to meet with the guys that made it to this canceled gathering. Things have been happening and I haven't been on C/S since Thursday, so I didn't know about it.

Let me know the day (Fri., Sat. are still best for me) and I'll do my best to make it.

I'd be up for the Thunderbird too!!!

Merry Christmas everyone.
Ken


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I just checked the Thunderbird for the January event.

On January 19th from 2pm-6pm they will be hosting Tatuaje Cigar.

Maybe we could turn this into a Herf?

http://www.thunderbirdtrading.com/web/cigar-event_info.htm


----------

